# Cannondale 6-13, Lampre Edition



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I helped my friend build this over the weekend. 14.5 lbs.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

That is just a work of art, and my favorite cannondale model. I love how the aluminum and carbon wind up looking so industrial.
Have fun riding it.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

man
i love it!!!!

i want to make a collection of all the limited eds cannondale when i have the money


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

This bike is way cool.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Is that the chrome Deda bar tape? How does that feel?


----------

